# Sudden Very Rapid Heart rate, with Anxiety, with Librax ??



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

I had sudden , very rapid, heart beat with anxiety with Librax, after taking it. I also notice, breathing is more labored, I never had that before. It subsided after a few minutes, and went away, or back down, anyone experience this and what the possibilities may be ????


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I get that. While some medications can increase my chances of getting it, they don't cause it. I get it when not on any of the medications that can cause it. Anticholinergics (I think the antispasmodic part of Librax is anticholinergic) and decongestants do this as can some asthma medications. Usually for me they are things that have a side effect of raising blood pressure or heart rate listed.Mine is Superventricular Tachycardia. Basically it is like there is an extra circuit in the heart and sometimes instead of one or the other controlling heart rate they both try to do it and things speed up. I don't tend to have a lot of anxiety with it, but it can trigger anxiety. I do get a bit of an adreniline rush if I feel I need to make it stop and that can keep it going longer.I can make mine go back into normal rhythm usually by lying down and taking a deep breath. If I need to I do a vasovagal stimulation type of thing that can work the vagas nerve which slows things back down. http://www.emedicinehealth.com/supraventri...ia/page7_em.htm has info on those types of things and a lot of other info.I take a calcium channel blocker which lowers my blood pressure and to control the SVT. I had an episode a year ago when I couldn't get it to pop back into normal rhythm by myself and had to go to the ER. Now the nurse saying they were ready to hook me up to the EKG machine popped it back into rhythm. Apparnetly hearts are shy and don't like to be looked at when they are acting up or something. She said it happens all the time







.Anyway if it happens infrequently it is worth telling your doctor on the next regular visit. If it starts happening a lot or doesn't pop back to normal fairly quickly then you want to be seen sooner rather than later. As long as I was getting it 2-4 times a year and for only a few minutes at a time we just watched and waited. That went on for about 10 years before I had the ER visit, and it had become more like once a month rather than twice a year. Since I started the medication and my blood pressure went down (it had gone up over the years and I think that interacted with it making it more frequent) I've had fewer episodes and they all stop much quicker than they used to.K.


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

Thank you for your response .Yes, i agree, the antispasmodic portion of librax i"ve heard can cause this, if it continues, or happens more often I will discontinue the med,and talk to my doctor, it has been working very well for me so far. It was like a sudden burst of adrenaline, i had actually got up and was walking around when it hit suddenly, then sat down, and it subsided after a few moments. I was having anxiety, even off of meds, so I know it's a problem for me anyway. But you know, I was drinking a smoothie, and the sugar and Carbs were like 33 grams, wonder if that also might have contributed ???


----------

